# hunter orange on private land?



## duckman#1 (Sep 22, 2002)

Is it required by law to wear hunter orange when gun hunting deer on private land?
I just watched "woods & Waters" TV and the show was at Legands Ranch here in michigan. They didn't have hunter orange on when they shot and recovered a deer. They clearly didn't wear ANY orange during the harvest.
Maybe I missed reading something in the rule book?


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Yes it is required by law to wear hunter orange on private and public lands during firearm deer season.


----------



## snowman11 (Nov 21, 2006)

If it was a ranch hunt (ie, inside a fence)....very few of the DNR rules apply.

They dont even need a license.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

At a licensed game ranch you are not hunting under DNR rules...So no orange would be needed.

If hunting under a hunting license must follow DNR rules ie: hunters orange ect. everywhere in the State.

Link to Ask the DNR about this question....
http://midnr.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/M...iZwX3Byb2RfbHZsMj1_YW55fiZwX3BhZ2U9MQ**&p_li=


----------



## benster (Jul 31, 2006)

you must have hunters orange on even if hunting form an enclosed blind and it can not be seen from the outside of the blind on private land


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Answers are amazing. Perhaps that is why we see so many violations. It cant be both YES and NO.. They are called laws-NOT what is your opinion or what you think it should be.


----------



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

benster said:


> you must have hunters orange on even if hunting form an enclosed blind and it can not be seen from the outside of the blind on private land


That's a good thing, although it may seem unnecessary on the surface. That way when you dump Mr.Big,you won't forget and run out there all excited and maybe get yourself hurt because you had no Hunter Orange on.Although in my case it would be the heart that did me in,and all the orange in the world wouldn't help.


----------



## duckman#1 (Sep 22, 2002)

Must be a ranch doesn't require it? They had a second person shoot a deer from a blind wearing all camo. If it was law, then theres pretty good proof of a couple of violations on that show. Would seem like enough for the DNR to issue a warning....
Thanks for the input.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

CL-Lewiston said:


> Answers are amazing. Perhaps that is why we see so many violations. It cant be both YES and NO.. They are called laws-NOT what is your opinion or what you think it should be.


The answers can be yes & no. 
Yes, required on private land like most of us hunt on. 
No, not required behind high fences. 

That is also how duckman presented the thread. First he asked if was required on private land and then he said he was watching a hunt at the Legends.....a high fence business.

L & O


----------



## woodsrat (Jan 4, 2005)

http://www.legendsranch.com/ High-fence operation. No orange required. No license either. Just lots of $$$$$ and very little skill.:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Slenky (Feb 11, 2003)

I know of an individual who did receive a ticket for no orange in a deer enclosure (high fence ranch) while rabbit hunting.


----------



## Wolf_Dancer34 (Nov 14, 2006)

duckman#1 said:


> Is it required by law to wear hunter orange when gun hunting deer on private land?
> I just watched "woods & Waters" TV and the show was at Legands Ranch here in michigan. They didn't have hunter orange on when they shot and recovered a deer. They clearly didn't wear ANY orange during the harvest.
> Maybe I missed reading something in the rule book?


Fence or no fence isnt it just smart to WEAR ORANGE for your own safety. I have always said that it is the other guy you have to worry about....For some people (NOT ALL) brown is brown and movement is movement--shoot!!! Safety is safety---whether it is private land or a hunting ranch I for one would wear it.


----------

